# Deleted diesel inspection



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

In the cypress area. First time getting it inspected here. Is it going to be a problem?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I would ask the station. 14.50 is usually the cost and does not include emissions for diesels but things couldve changed.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

What year diesel? Older ones (before 97) are not an issue. Newer ones can be due to them plugging into the OBDII port. I have an old one and a new one. I have left the new one intact.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Any diesel will be a safety inspection. However, there is also a visual inspection...meaning if they see anything altered with the emission system, you will fail. Same holds true for the classic vehicles...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Usually for diesels it's still a safety only and you roll. If they want to look they can. I guess just call around and find a friendly shop.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Discount alternators in Tomball. I "know" someone that has a straight pipe duramax from the turbo back that gets inspected every year with no problems. Not sure what your trying to get inspected so don't know if your will slide by.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

CURRENTLY in Texas diesels are safety inspection only.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

BATWING said:


> CURRENTLY in Texas diesels are safety inspection only.


I'm pretty sure it is by a county to county basis. In Brazoria all of my straight pipe diesels , always passed. Even a straight pipe 86 F150 gasser . Buddy in Montgomery county said up there they do check now not sure if visual or what .

Well here you go http://www.dps.texas.gov/rsd/vi/inspection/inspectionCriteria.aspx

"Diesel powered vehicles and motorcycles are exempt from emissions testing, but are still required to have the annual safety inspection."


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

PM sent. What part of cypress are you in. 


--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

BATWING said:


> CURRENTLY in Texas diesels are safety inspection only.


They are also mandated to do a visual inspection of the exhaust system for removal of catalyst (if equipped). Applies to all vehicles including diesels. How thorough they are will vary greatly. The shop I use in Austin just looks up under the back bumper and never opens the hood or looks under the midsection of the vehicle.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> They are also mandated to do a visual inspection of the exhaust system for removal of catalyst (if equipped). Applies to all vehicles including diesels. How thorough they are will vary greatly. The shop I use in Austin just looks up under the back bumper and never opens the hood or looks under the midsection of the vehicle.


Safety inspection is just that so the only "mandate" applicable to this is inspecting the exhaust for integrity, not for removal of catalyst. So they would be looking at exhaust with no holes, not rusted through or weak, proper exit to prevent carbon monoxide poisoning (gas), etc.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Safety inspection is just that so the only "mandate" applicable to this is inspecting the exhaust for integrity, not for removal of catalyst. So they would be looking at exhaust with no holes, not rusted through or weak, proper exit to prevent carbon monoxide poisoning (gas), etc.


That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Safety inspection is just that so the only "mandate" applicable to this is inspecting the exhaust for integrity, not for removal of catalyst. So they would be looking at exhaust with no holes, not rusted through or weak, proper exit to prevent carbon monoxide poisoning (gas), etc.


^^^...not true. If the inspector pops the hood and compares the diagram of the pollution control portion of the exhaust system and it is modified...you will fail. It happened to me on my classic/antique car. Now you have to realize this depends on the inspector...I probably could have taken it to Pasadena and they never would have flinched. No worries though as I got it registered as an antique and no inspections anymore, registration every 5 years.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Fordzilla06 said:


> In the cypress area. First time getting it inspected here. Is it going to be a problem?


I had no problem getting my 2012 Ram inspected last year at an "inspection station". The inspection was "safety only"


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

NO....i have the DPF delete all they check is the lights, horn, Ins, wipers, Takes about 2minutes and you are out of there


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Saw that they're putting the emissions garbage on tractors now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Saw that they're putting the emissions garbage on tractors now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also Locomotives sold now have to be Tier4 compliant, along with other heavy equipment.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

That's why I like the Solid Plug EGR delete for the 6.0. On the '06 it would require a tuner to get rid of the check engine light, but put a custom tune on the SCT tuner and you'll be amazed at the difference from stock.


----------

